# Does morning sickness start before four weeks?



## colsy

Just a quick query - did any of you get morning sickness as early as less than four weeks? I'm convinced for unknown reasons that this is my month for a BFP, and suddenly today I've started to feel really nauseous. (Hoping I don't need to be sick, as we've got builders in, and I can't be arsed with the embarrassment of running past them to puke!) Thing is, if I am pg, I'd only be three and a half weeks - surely that's too early for morning sickness isn't it?

Thanks for any help
xx


----------



## bjl1981

The reason I even tested was because I felt nauseous. I was only 3 weeks, and wasn't expecting to have become pregnant so soon trying, but I went straight home and tested and got BFP!!! So although I wasnt actually sick I did have nausea, and thats all I've had since.Hope that helps! :)


----------



## Carlz

Yes I found out I was 2 weeks pregnant by the hospital and I was feeling abit offish and my boobs were sore


----------



## MegGem

OHHHH yeah! I got morning, or all-day sickness, (nausea, dizzy, not throwing up though) before I was even 3 weeks, just 4/5 days after conception! Luckily it calmed down after 4 weeks for me. Good luck!


----------



## happyfamily123

I did feel sick less than a week after conception : )


----------



## tasha41

I felt "off" but not ill very early in pregnancy.. I blamed it on a kidney infection I had at the time but I'm sure it could be pregnancy sickness ~ I refuse to call it morning sickness LOL because the only time I ever felt nauseous was at night before bed!


----------



## ClassicaLover

:)


----------



## mommybing

I guess you better take a test to be sure...:) Best of luck!


----------



## dizzy duck

I agree that I would take a test, feeling sick can be an early sign of pregnancy. I have everything crossed for you, please keep us updated, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## todteach

I was feeling this way for sure *before* four weeks. Only a few nights after we conceived. The only reason I tested so early too! Good luck hun.


----------



## want2bmommy

I had my af and then had spotting a few days later. It is now a week after spottin and i am feeling seriously nauseous 24/7 and have done for the past 6 days! have done a pregnancy test but obviously as my last af was only 2 weeks ago its too early to tell? What does everyone else think?? could i be?? xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive got feeling i might be, if i am i'l be 3 weeks tomorrow. 
ive been feeling sickly every other day for last 3 weeks :(


----------



## smith87999

I was nauseous for 2 days straight.. so I went and bought a multi-test pack... the first 2 were so faint I thought I was seeing things.. but 3 days later it was definitely a faint positive... so I was sick right away... and am just feeling better in the last week... good luck to you...


----------



## KelBez

I felt really sick the first 2 weeks of pregnancy, I have not puked since then.


----------



## want2bmommy

am here again and still feeling sick!! grrrr its really annoying me now and is soooooooo frustrating!!!!!

the sickness comes and goes as it pleases but i can seem to eat a thing without feeling really ill! :-(


----------



## buddabun

I was feeling sick from 3w onwards. I was convinced it was my body playing tricks on me but my nausea was worse then than at 5w!! It's coming back with a vengeance now :lol:

I'd test. Even if it's a BFN you can always test again in a few days but if it's a BFP you'll have a big fat reason for the nausea!!!


----------



## want2bmommy

i did a test yesterday and it was negative. It has only been 2 weeks since my last period finished and 1 week 7 days since the spotting. Have been feeling this sick for the past week and half now!

could it be anything else seeing as the test was negative?


----------



## smith87999

you never know.. it is still early...you could still be pregnant.. different tests have different sensitivity levels so if your level isn't high enough... the test is still neg...

With this preg.. I had a barely positive test... went to have blood drawn.. they called and said I was 3 maybe 4 weeks... but now that they have measured the baby I was at least 5 weeks at that point.. my hcg levels must just be on the lower side of normal...

good luck...


----------



## want2bmommy

back again!!! terrible nausea, headache, hiccups, wind and (sorry if TMI) but constipation too!!! still negative pregnancy test though!!! :-(


----------



## dizzy duck

Still could be too early hun, I would wait a few more days, fingers crossed for you, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## want2bmommy

Thanks dizzyduck. I shall keep you posted.! Its driving me insane! hate having to wait as wel!! :-( xx


----------



## pkbaby

It could be. I have feeling nauseous all along and it is only getting more frequent and worse, but I could also be PMS.

Baby Dust to you


----------



## smith87999

It still could be early... if af doesn't come just keep testing... good luck to you...


----------



## kerry0502

Hi, I'm still about 5 days from expected period but have been feeling so nausous and icky to, its like having a hangover without the fun! Hopin this is good x :shrug:


----------



## Shezza

Just found out I'm 3 & a half weeks, felt sick couple of days before I tested so I had an idea, been trying for ages so happy & scared all at once, I can just about eat dry crackers & some crisps, got really itchy hands & feet, can't take my allergy relief tablets till I see the Dr on 18th oct & got one of my migraines today so staying away from tablets he gave me for that too, not to complain as its a wonderful gift :happydance:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Some women experience MS right from the start. I think it's more common to get it around 6 weeks though.


----------



## melbell

I felt sick prob as early as 7 dpo, it wasn't extreme but nauseous feeling plus regurgitating in my mouth twice (gross). I thought I was imagining it..:nope: real Ms set in between five and six weeks.


----------



## Misscalais

I didn't get it until 6 weeks with my 2nd and around 7-8 weeks with my 1st. I vomited everyday until around 23 weeks.


----------

